# 66-67 Lemans interir colors



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

I am going to paint my 66 regimental red and wanted to have the interior a stock grey or silver color. It is hard to tell true color looking at pictures on the computer. Is there a 66-67 color the is grey or silver. I was wanting to use a stock color so that I will not have difficulty getting seat covers, door panels etc


----------



## El Monte Slim (Sep 8, 2014)

*Out of luck!*

No silver or grey.


----------



## tspring (Sep 7, 2011)

That's what I thought. May go with parchment


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

And by looking at the new cars, with only gray interiors, thank goodness! Regimental Red, a '67 color, looks absolutely stunning with a Parchment interior. You will NOT be sorry you did it!!


----------

